# HALLOWEEN party music and underscore



## Opus1LA (Oct 26, 2012)

My company has just released a 33-track album of Halloween music, sounds and underscore. The album is available on iTunes, so if you need Halloween-themed music just click the link below!

Click Here


----------



## Dark lord (Jan 8, 2007)

WoW, just listened to samples of each of the tracks, very well done ( I love the chant one ) ! looks like a new addition is in order & it's been awhile since I've heard anything good to buy that I want to add to my personal collection - awesomely executed CD !

& welcome to the forum ! Nice to see ( & hear ) more / another professional Halloween audio talent on here !!


----------



## Opus1LA (Oct 26, 2012)

Wow, thanks for the kind words! I'll be sure to pass the message along to everyone who helped put the album together!


----------

